# Good God...



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I just stopped in to see what was new in the world of the Bionic but, I was instantly accosted by tumbleweed.

I mean this sincerely, I feel bad for all of you that are "stuck" with the bionic for the next year and a half.

I still own one but, at this rate is not even worth stopping in and hoping to find a cool new tweak...I guess it's full time Google TV remote duty for mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

You must be a Galaxy Nexus owner.....OH look at that...you are a Galaxy Nexus owner. Who woulda thought.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

No, I am a every droid since droid 1 owner. who happens to be daily driving a nexus.

sorry to see any phone get hung out to dry like the bionic. I literally have never seen an exodus like this.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh this thread is so interesting. Please post some more.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

It is even worse than the dx2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Development will pick up once Motorola unlocks the bootloaders, ha (sarcasm) but in all seriousness, once Motorola pushes some ice cream love our way, we'll see some goodness.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

You know it was worse than this when i purchased the D2G. The only roms were fission and a half working liberty using the romer created by team get'r done. Is wasnt until much later that we started getting some real roms.
And then with GB we got some good CM7 love as well as muiu. I have a feeling that once ICS rolls out we will start to see some action again.
Nobody wants to put time into building a rom that will be obsolete by the time its done or shortly after.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

good point I still use my bionic....since i got the nexus upgrade. but i hope and still check in to see if there are som mods also. but since the dt debacle well yea... well dhacker ( bless his heart )is doing his best . I still love my binic though mostly video games and browsing music in wifi areas... pretty a much everything except calles and emails. not bad one charges the other comes out to play!!!


----------

